# Cpu throttles to 0.8GHz due to "GPU POWER"



## Ivendete (Jun 30, 2019)

As the title says, everytime I try to play games for about 25~30 minutes, my cpu starts throttling to about 0.8GHz. I've tried using throttlestop thinking it was a thermal issue, but from what I was seeing the maximum temp I was getting was 85C and BDPROCHOT was disabled. Checking the limit reasons stated that GPU POWER was to blame, since it's in red while throttling. My question is what causes GPU POWER to go red? I couldn't try to disable the intel HD and check if that was the problem, since my dGPU is a switchable card and needs intel to work as a display adapter. I've also tried to further undervolt my iGPU to about -0.70mV but that did nothing. I did play using only the iGPU, and that worked fine without any cpu throttling, which makes me assume that it throttles due to the dGPU taking more power maybe?
Specs:
i7-4610M 3GHz 3.6GHz turbo boost
Radeon HD 8790m 2GB
8GB RAM
1TB HDD


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 30, 2019)

Ivendete said:


> I've tried using throttlestop thinking it was a thermal issue, but from what I was seeing the maximum temp I was getting was 85C and BDPROCHOT was disabled.


The i7 8550u in my laptop will be at or below base clock (2.0Ghz) at 85*C, but below 75*C I'll see 3.4-4.0Ghz. It's probably a combination of the dGPU running hard and the CPU running hot, particularly if cooling is shared between the CPU and dGPU. I'm assuming the laptop will shift power to either the GPU or the CPU based on demand as well. So this is probably a decent assumption:


Ivendete said:


> which makes me assume that it throttles due to the dGPU taking more power maybe?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2019)

@Ivendete - Post some pics of how you have ThrottleStop setup.  Include the main window, the FIVR window and the TPL window.

The iGPU has a power limit that is separate from the CPU power limit and both of these limits are duplicated in multiple spots.  It is possible that the manufacturer set one of these limits too low which could cause premature throttling.  What laptop model do you have?

Some manufacturers decided to reduce the thermal throttling temperature from the Intel recommended value of 100°C to a timid value of 85°C.  If this is what happened, there is no easy fix.  Screenshots will tell all.


----------



## Voluman (Jun 30, 2019)

When your gpupower goes red, what is your typical load, cpu, gpu demanding?


----------



## Ivendete (Jun 30, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> The i7 8550u in my laptop will be at or below base clock (2.0Ghz) at 85*C, but below 75*C I'll see 3.4-4.0Ghz. It's probably a combination of the dGPU running hard and the CPU running hot, particularly if cooling is shared between the CPU and dGPU. I'm assuming the laptop will shift power to either the GPU or the CPU based on demand as well. So this is probably a decent assumption:



Thanks for replying. Going by what you said, I tried to downclock my cpu to 2.5GHz and my gpu to 750MHz instead of 900MHz to see if that'll make a difference, and it did pretty much nothing, where it throttles around 20~30 minutes ingame, and the temps were 80C max for cpu and 82C for gpu. I also tried just letting it run on the main menu which had about 75~80% usage for gpu and 30% for cpu, and the same thing happened even though the gpu wasn't really maxed out with temps not going over 70C even.

@unclewebb here are the screenshots:


http://imgur.com/M3dTKbC

 Main window+limit reasons


http://imgur.com/vDDiHvE

 FIVR window


http://imgur.com/HPLqODj

 TPL window

Well, if the iGPU has a power limit would underclocking it fix this? And I have a Dell E6540 if that helps.

@Voluman It goes red the second I throttle. For example i'll have 3.6GHz and gpu power wouldn't be there or yellow, then when I hit 2.7GHz it goes red while gpu clocks are still the same which means that the gpu isn't affected by this at all.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2019)

Your first screenshot shows EDP CURRENT as the reason for throttling.  If you look in the Turbo Power Limits window the PP0 Current Limit is set to 55 which should be OK.  The current limit has also been Locked by the bios so you cannot change it.  This limit is usually duplicated but I am not sure what the duplicate register is set to.  It might be set way lower than this.  When your laptop is idle at the desktop, is anything in Limit Reasons in red?    The PP1 Current Limit refers to the iGPU.  ThrottleStop does not show this one or allow you to adjust it since it has rarely been reported as a reason for throttling.

Are you running the latest bios version?  Not surprised that this is a Dell laptop with these problems.  This should have been fixed before the first one was shipped.  

You can try checking the Intel Power Balance option but I do not think it will solve this.  Try setting the CPU to 31 and the GPU to 0 and also try the opposite; CPU 0 GPU 31.

During this era, it was common for the power and current limits to be locked.  Without a modified bios, you are limited in what you can do.

The only good news is this CPU supports limited overclocking.  If you check the Overclock box, you can increase the turbo multipliers by +4 bins so it can use the 41 multiplier when a single core is active and it is not power or current limit throttling.


----------



## Ivendete (Jun 30, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Your first screenshot shows EDP CURRENT as the reason for throttling.  If you look in the Turbo Power Limits window the PP0 Current Limit is set to 55 which should be OK.  The current limit has also been Locked by the bios so you cannot change it.  This limit is usually duplicated but I am not sure what the duplicate register is set to.  It might be set way lower than this.  When your laptop is idle at the desktop, is anything in Limit Reasons in red?    The PP1 Current Limit refers to the iGPU.  ThrottleStop does not show this one or allow you to adjust it since it has rarely been reported as a reason for throttling.
> 
> Are you running the latest bios version?  Not surprised that this is a Dell laptop with these problems.  This should have been fixed before the first one was shipped.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your time. Is there a way to check the duplicate register? and that screenshot was when I was idle. So does that mean that the culpirt isnt actually GPU POWER but rather the EDP CURRENT?

I might sound stupid with this question but, I should get the latest BIOS update from Dell's website that is specific to the E6540, right?

I'll be trying that before i try to update the BIOS and update if it works or not.

But to be honest I'm kind of puzzled since this started happening a week ago and it was pretty fine before.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2019)

This is a major design problem so I am hoping that this has already been fixed with a bios update.  Go to Dell's website to look for the latest bios version.

If your computer is a Dell Latitude E6540, the latest bios is listed as version A26 and it says Urgent beside it.

https://www.dell.com/support/home/ca/en/cappp1/product-support/product/latitude-e6540-laptop/drivers

Your computer was not idle during that screenshot.  The C0% is showing 24.4%.  That is the equivalent to one core running full bore, all of the time.  Open up the Task Manager and find out what is running in the background.  Look at the Details tab and click on the CPU heading to organize running tasks by CPU usage.  A clean install of Windows 10 will only need the CPU to spend about 0.5% of its time when idle in the C0 state.







The culprit in your screenshot is definitely current related and not power related.  It could be the CPU or iGPU set incorrectly.  We can worry about that after you fix the above problems.  When you boot up, have a look to see what bios you are currently running.  I think CPU-Z can also report this information on the Mainboard tab.


----------



## Ivendete (Jun 30, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> This is a major design problem so I am hoping that this has already been fixed with a bios update.  Go to Dell's website to look for the latest bios version.
> 
> If your computer is a Dell Latitude E6540, the latest bios is listed as version A26 and it says Urgent beside it.
> 
> ...


I just finished updating my bios and this is what my main windows and limit reasons looking like idle: 



http://imgur.com/ZTKs0tz


this is my main window and limit reason while im throttling https://i.vgy.me/grLiGm.png


----------



## Metroid (Jun 30, 2019)

It must be kilos of dust inside your pc hehe


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2019)

The C0% looks a lot better but you still have EDP CURRENT throttling.  That is a bug.  Either there is something physically wrong with your CPU or the Dell bios is not setting your CPU up correctly.  There should not be any throttling like this going on when a CPU is idle.  Here is how Limit Reasons looks on my 4th Gen laptop.






No throttling.

You can try running the Dump program that my friend Dufus wrote a long time ago.  

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0dpSo9k93jDX1Fpa1FpTmo1Qk0

When you run Dump.exe, it will create a file called Dump.txt that contains the values of all of the important registers within your CPU.  You can send it to me in a private message if you do not want to share it with the world.  It won't make too much sense to most people anyhow.  

It might take a day or two.  If I find anything interesting I will let you know.  There are some power limits that you cannot get to.  If this is the case, there is nothing you can do.



> It must be kilos of dust inside your pc


Cleaning out the dust bunnies is always a good place to start.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 3, 2019)

Cleaning and maybe putting new thermal paste is something I would also do.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 3, 2019)

Maybe you have a coinminer malware ?

Have you checked actual GPU utilization with GPU-Z ?


----------



## Ivendete (Jul 3, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Cleaning and maybe putting new thermal paste is something I would also do.


That's the next thing I'll be doing.



Wavetrex said:


> Maybe you have a coinminer malware ?
> 
> Have you checked actual GPU utilization with GPU-Z ?


I've ran malwarebytes and my dGPU utilization is always at 0% unless I run something heavy, while my  iGPU runs 1%~10% at most.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 3, 2019)

Ivendete said:


> my dGPU utilization is always at 0%


I didn't mean the dGPU...

You complained that Throttlestop says it throttles because of GPU POWER.
That is the iGPU inside your i7: Intel® HD Graphics 4600, which in laptops is *always on*, as the discrete GPU is actually routed through it for outputting to the screen.
Surprisingly, those Intel iGPU's are totally capable of mining... of course they'll be slow as f***, but a malware doesn't care.

You should be able to see both devices in GPU-z (and switch to HD4600 and check it's utilization.

Or maybe it's just bad/dried paste...


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 3, 2019)

sounds like a motherboard power limiter, you may be able to fix by undervolting the GPU using afterburner.


----------



## vgm (Jul 3, 2019)

@unclewebb I feel OP must use RWE driver to disable TDP throttling and EDP throttling. It might be older DPTF drivers as well.
@Ivendete You can look at Win-raid MEI FW section to update the FW to 9.1 branch if current Dell BIOS use the branch. Don't flash higher branch v9.5 if your BIOS still uses 9.1 branch, you might soft brick or brick it completely. Use MEAnalyzer from platomav github page which can be found in this guide https://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html


----------



## Ivendete (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you all for the replies.



Wavetrex said:


> I didn't mean the dGPU...
> 
> You complained that Throttlestop says it throttles because of GPU POWER.
> That is the iGPU inside your i7: Intel® HD Graphics 4600, which in laptops is *always on*, as the discrete GPU is actually routed through it for outputting to the screen.
> ...


I just checked, and gpu load in gpu-z is 1%-6% so I doubt a malware caused my issue.



phanbuey said:


> sounds like a motherboard power limiter, you may be able to fix by undervolting the GPU using afterburner.


I've tried underclocking my dGPU which should do more than simply undervolting but that didn't work either. What I've noticed though is that, when the cpu load is more than the dGPU I dont get throttled. The EDP CURRENT limit reason stays but I dont see any throttling at all even for an hour and half of continuous use.



vgm said:


> @unclewebb I feel OP must use RWE driver to disable TDP throttling and EDP throttling. It might be older DPTF drivers as well.
> @Ivendete You can look at Win-raid MEI FW section to update the FW to 9.1 branch if current Dell BIOS use the branch. Don't flash higher branch v9.5 if your BIOS still uses 9.1 branch, you might soft brick or brick it completely. Use MEAnalyzer from platomav github page which can be found in this guide https://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html


I'm sorry but I'm not sure I understand this. I might sound annoying but, is there a step by step on how to check my branch, and to what bios I should flash? Really don't want to brick my laptop.

Another thing I noticed is that, with power mode enabled and my cpu underclocked to 2.5GHz, I don't get limit reasons at all, even with heavy load until 20~23 minutes in, which gpu power pops up and thats it. Nothing else pops up other than gpu power.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 4, 2019)

Ivendete said:


> Thank you all for the replies.
> 
> 
> I just checked, and gpu load in gpu-z is 1%-6% so I doubt a malware caused my issue.
> ...



Underclocking does nothing compared to undevolting.  Undervolting decreases power, underclocking keeps the same power at lower clocks.

Your most likely throttling on the VRM which is why you should try to undervolt both the CPU and GPU.  If you do this your power throttle will most likely go away.

You can also use the intel advanced tweaking utility to make sure the integrated gpu is undervolted as well.


----------



## Ivendete (Jul 4, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Underclocking does nothing compared to undevolting.  Undervolting decreases power, underclocking keeps the same power at lower clocks.
> 
> Your most likely throttling on the VRM which is why you should try to undervolt both the CPU and GPU.  If you do this your power throttle will most likely go away.
> 
> You can also use the intel advanced tweaking utility to make sure the integrated gpu is undervolted as well.


Do you know of another dGPU undervolting program? Or how to enable undervolting in MSI Afterburner for M series GPU's? I've checked videos but all of them are for the RX series. MSI doesn't seem to work for me as the undervolting bar is greyed out: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, is there a way to increase the motherboard power limit? Because as I said, this only happened recently and the laptop has been with me for about 6 months and didn't experience any thing odd.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 4, 2019)

yes here -

when in afterburner hit ctrl+f and it will bring up the voltage table.

here is a video of how to do it on the 2080ti (but it works the same for all gpu).


----------



## Ivendete (Jul 4, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> yes here -
> 
> when in afterburner hit ctrl+f and it will bring up the voltage table.
> 
> here is a video of how to do it on the 2080ti (but it works the same for all gpu).


CTRL+F doesn't seem to work. Tried with both, unlock voltage control on and off.


----------



## vgm (Jul 14, 2019)

@Ivendete Check Win-raid intel ME section. Unpack Intel system tools v9.1 and go to MEinfo folder and open cmd or powershell as admin and type meinfo.exe and if you see ME version 9.1.x then you have downloaded correct toolset to update MEIFW to latest 9.1.x version from Win-raid.
If its showing MEI version 9.5 then download and unpack v9.5 system tools. 
It will show which model or platform the MEI FW is based on,  say  1.5MB or 5MB version and post a screenshot or put MEINFO results in file or in <code> so that others can check the version and help you in updating MEI FW if its too old. Do note that if your version is 9.1, don't update to 9.5 version.
Original site https://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html


----------



## MohamedOsama (Jun 9, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Cleaning and maybe putting new thermal paste is something I would also do.


Sir,i have aproblem like that mentioned above .. if i installed the new version of bios... cleaning out the dust from my laptop..do you think it can be solved


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 9, 2020)

Post a screenshot of ThrottleStop with the Limit Reasons window open. Find out what the problem is before trying to solve it.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 13, 2020)

hmm has the problem ,throttlestop said GPU POWER as the limit reason .So this is some bios problem and we have to wait for an update to fix it?.Or the VRM getting overheat?.What can i do to solve this .Plz make a short and quick answer


----------



## vgm (Aug 13, 2020)

ZOKKUN said:


> hmm has the problem ,throttlestop said GPU POWER as the limit reason .So this is some bios problem and we have to wait for an update to fix it?.Or the VRM getting overheat?.What can i do to solve this .Plz make a short and quick answer


Check @Ivendete post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...o-0-8ghz-due-to-gpu-power.256942/post-4072533
Check TPL window screenie and tweak CPU and GPU power balance to see if you can mitigate the GPU power limit reason.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 13, 2020)

vgm said:


> Check @Ivendete post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...o-0-8ghz-due-to-gpu-power.256942/post-4072533
> Check TPL window screenie and tweak CPU and GPU power balance to see if you can mitigate the GPU power limit reason.



Ok i will give it a try


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 13, 2020)

ZOKKUN said:


> Ok i will give it a try


Yes nothing is fixed .Still that same problem


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 22, 2021)

vgm said:


> @Ivendete Check Win-raid intel ME section. Unpack Intel system tools v9.1 and go to MEinfo folder and open cmd or powershell as admin and type meinfo.exe and if you see ME version 9.1.x then you have downloaded correct toolset to update MEIFW to latest 9.1.x version from Win-raid.
> If its showing MEI version 9.5 then download and unpack v9.5 system tools.
> It will show which model or platform the MEI FW is based on,  say  1.5MB or 5MB version and post a screenshot or put MEINFO results in file or in <code> so that others can check the version and help you in updating MEI FW if its too old. Do note that if your version is 9.1, don't update to 9.5 version.
> Original site https://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html


I know this thread is old but if u tell me doing your way will solve the GPU POWER thingy on the dell e6540.I replied that nothing is fixed cause i was to tired looking up for a solution on my dell i didn't do .Now i am back with willing (if this wont work then i quit)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> GPU POWER thingy on the dell e6540


Try using ThrottleStop. Open the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and add this line.

*IGPU=100*

That can help increase the Intel GPU power limit. Maybe that will help fix the GPU throttling.
Post lots of screenshots of ThrottleStop if you need help.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 22, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Try using ThrottleStop. Open the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and add this line.
> 
> *IGPU=100*
> 
> ...


Are u sure those value is not locked by the BIOS shit from dell?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> Are u sure those value is not locked


It never hurts to try. I do not own your laptop so give this a try.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 23, 2021)

yea i don't know if adding the lind IGPU=100 or i just the turbo boost clock at 3 ghz (already add that line)
.The gpu power is still there but only pop up about 5 seconds and then disapear ( it appear in about 25-30 mins in game and last 5 6 seconds).The clock still remains at 3ghz ( from msi afterbuner) so yea it  is a lot better ( the temp was nice CPU 70 degrees and gpu 65)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2021)

@ZOKKUN - If you need help, post lots of pictures of how you have ThrottleStop setup. I cannot help you if I know nothing about your computer. Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so I can see a record of how your CPU is performing and if it is throttling.

The PowerCut feature can be used so you can run a 4th Gen mobile processor at full speed and full load without any throttling.
This CPU has been tricked. Look at the Package Power consumption number being reported. Only 3.0W at full load is amazing.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 23, 2021)

well here are my pics of my throttlestop . Btw i just want to see vgm's solution to see if that work . The intel ME something like he said.



vgm said:


> @Ivendete Check Win-raid intel ME section. Unpack Intel system tools v9.1 and go to MEinfo folder and open cmd or powershell as admin and type meinfo.exe and if you see ME version 9.1.x then you have downloaded correct toolset to update MEIFW to latest 9.1.x version from Win-raid.
> If its showing MEI version 9.5 then download and unpack v9.5 system tools.
> It will show which model or platform the MEI FW is based on,  say  1.5MB or 5MB version and post a screenshot or put MEINFO results in file or in <code> so that others can check the version and help you in updating MEI FW if its too old. Do note that if your version is 9.1, don't update to 9.5 version.
> Original site https://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html


hey , does that solution really work?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2021)

@ZOKKUN - Did you try using the PowerCut feature yet? When your computer is idle, with the VCCIN voltage set to 1.7998V, check the PowerCut box and push the Apply button. In the FIVR monitoring table after you do this it should show Locked beside VCCIN in the Mode column. Go back out to the main ThrottleStop screen, open Limit Reasons and press the Clear button. Put a load on the CPU and see what is lighting up red in Limit Reasons. I like using Cinebench R20 to fully load the CPU.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Post a screenshot if you have any throttling. Yellow boxes in Limit Reasons are not important. Show me ThrottleStop screenshots when your CPU is loaded and it is actually throttling. Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so you have a record of any throttling.

You have all of your turbo ratios set to 30. You are telling your CPU to throttle. Why? Are you trying to avoid high temperatures or are you trying to avoid power throttling? The default turbo ratios are 37, 36, 35, 35. You only need to check the Overclock box if you are going to go higher than these limits.

When plugged in, I would use the Windows High Performance power plan. If you cannot access this in the Windows Power Options, you can check this option in ThrottleStop to switch Windows to the High Performance power plan. You can also set the FIVR Non Turbo Ratio to 1 for maximum CPU speed. When plugged in, slowing these CPUs down to 800 MHz should be avoided.

Did you lock the PP0 Power Limit to 58 or did the BIOS do this? Most computers do not use this limit. It is usually unlocked and set to 0.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 23, 2021)

ok after first run Cinebech i got these pics,i have checked the Powercut on and return the boost ratio to default like your .Temp are <90.i dont know if the PP0 power limit is set to 58 or bios did that. I dont see the Lock symbol next to the PP0 power limit.



unclewebb said:


> @ZOKKUN - Did you try using the PowerCut feature yet? When your computer is idle, with the VCCIN voltage set to 1.7998V, check the PowerCut box and push the Apply button. In the FIVR monitoring table after you do this it should show Locked beside VCCIN in the Mode column. Go back out to the main ThrottleStop screen, open Limit Reasons and press the Clear button. Put a load on the CPU and see what is lighting up red in Limit Reasons. I like using Cinebench R20 to fully load the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2021)

The CPU using the 33.00 multiplier while fully loaded is not perfect but it is not too bad. Did you set the Non Turbo Ratio to 1 or did you switch to the Windows High performance power plan? Have you tried checking the Set Multiplier option in ThrottleStop? 

I think your BIOS has locked the PP0 Current Limit to 84. Not much you can do about that. This might be why EDP CURRENT is red.

My computer uses default Power Balance values of 9 and 13. This feature is not usually used so I do not check this option. Did you change Power Balance to 0 and 31 to get more power to your Intel GPU? The IGPU=100 option means you probably do not have to use Power Balance anymore.

Is your computer running faster or is it running the same?

If you ever want to go back to default settings, exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and completely shut down your computer. This will reset the CPU. When you boot back up and run ThrottleStop, it will create a new ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and it will use whatever values the BIOS has set. Your screenshot above shows that the PP0 Power Limit at the bottom is locked. Probably by the BIOS but maybe you did it a long time ago.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 23, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The CPU using the 33.00 multiplier while fully loaded is not perfect but it is not too bad. Did you set the Non Turbo Ratio to 1 or did you switch to the Windows High performance power plan? Have you tried checking the Set Multiplier option in ThrottleStop?
> 
> I think your BIOS has locked the PP0 Current Limit to 84. Not much you can do about that. This might be why EDP CURRENT is red.
> 
> ...


i didn't set non turbo ratio to 1 cause that drain my battery fast and might not be the problem though (it stays at 2.7 or higher constantly).In cineabech there wasn't GPU POWER ( the main problem which throttle my cpu to 2.6 ghz while gaming,and appear when EDP throltting kick in).Already add the line IGPU=100 but still.Wish dell could unlock the limit so i can change it ( cause the temp are so reasonable)
Can adjust the PPO power limit do something ?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> i didn't set non turbo ratio to 1 cause that drain my battery fast


I was suggesting things so your CPU runs at maximum speed when plugged in. You can change this back to 0 when running on battery power.



ZOKKUN said:


> Wish dell could unlock the limit


Why do you need Dell to unlock this limit? You used ThrottleStop to set this limit to 100. Your screenshot does not show any GPU POWER throttling anymore.

Does your CPU throttle when gaming now? If it does not throttle when fully loaded in Cinebench then your CPU should not be throttling when gaming.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 23, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I was suggesting things so your CPU runs at maximum speed when plugged in. You can change this back to 0 when running on battery power.
> 
> 
> Why do you need Dell to unlock this limit? You used ThrottleStop to set this limit to 100. Your screenshot does not show any GPU POWER throttling anymore.
> ...


i don't need it to run max speed when plugged in  because it can ajust its clock  speed depends on task.I just need it to be no throttled when gaming ( the main problem) idk .I will try some games to see if it throttle or not


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> i don't need it to run max speed when plugged in


You can run an Intel CPU at full speed when plugged in. It does not hurt it. When idle or lightly loaded, cores automatically go into the low power C7 state so 99% of the time, a core in C7 is going to be at 0 MHz and 0 Volts. You can get good idle temps and low power consumption when the CPU is at full speed. Just make sure that the C0% is nice and low. Too many people have too much stuff running in the background that does not need to be running all of the time. This is what causes heat.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 23, 2021)

ok after 15 mins in game ( league of legends) the gpu power is still showing up and throttle my cpu down to lower and lower clock ( i quit the game to stop the throttle , otherwise i will be at 0.8 ghz where anything freeze).Temp were  fine.Now i will turn non tubo ratio to 1 and see what happen


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> Now i will turn non tubo ratio to 1


Also try using the Windows High Performance power plan and check the Set Multiplier box.

Are you playing the game on the Intel GPU?


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 23, 2021)

In


unclewebb said:


> Also try using the Windows High Performance power plan and check the Set Multiplier box.
> 
> Are you playing the game on the Intel GPU?


i have my non turbo ratio 1 and the result is kinda the same. still the gpu power , core power but stays at consantly 2.7 ghz dispite all of those limit reason.First ingame it was turbo boost 3.5 ghz very fast then those 2 limits show up and throttle back to 2.7 base clock and stay there for good ( unlike non turbo ratio 0 where the cpu start to throttlle lower and lower untill reach 0.8 ghz).Yes i play on AMD (max setting on league decent fps 90-120 , the gpu working perfectly , only the cpu problem)

i will keep posting stuff , now i need to get some sleep . it is 3 AM now ( will try checking the mutiplier box and using high performance profile window). if the problem can't be solved then i will stick to my 2.7ghz base clock ( a little bit dissapointing because wasted the turbo boost)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2021)

The log file shows PP0 as the reason for throttling. This is usually caused by the PP0 Power Limit that is locked. Maybe you locked it or maybe the BIOS locked it.





In the TPL window, on the right hand side, clear the check marks on the right side that are below the Lock column.

Set Power Balance to 16 and 16 and then clear the Power Balance check mark and clear the PP0 Power Limit check mark. Change PP0 Power Limit from 58 to 0.
Press OK and then completely shut down your computer so the CPU can reset itself.

When you boot back up, open the TPL window and post a screenshot of that. If the BIOS is locking the PP0 Power Limit, that is a problem.

If you do not see the lock icon on the left side of PP0 Power Limit / PP0 Turbo Time Limit then check the PP0 Power Limit box, set this to 0 if it is not already 0 and then check the lock option on the right hand side. Press Apply and the lock icon should appear on the left side. When this register is locked to 0, the CPU is supposed to ignore this register so it does not cause PP0 throttling.

2.7 GHz is better than 0.8 GHz but I would still like to see more. Have a good sleep.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The log file shows PP0 as the reason for throttling. This is usually caused by the PP0 Power Limit that is locked. Maybe you locked it or maybe the BIOS locked it.
> 
> View attachment 189685
> 
> ...


yea after restart


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 24, 2021)

You can check Disable Power Limit Control. The BIOS has locked this register so no point in ThrottleStop trying to control it.

Enable PowerCut and do some testing as is. After that you can try locking the PP0 Power Limit to 0 and see if that is better or worse.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 24, 2021)

well it is more worse.The log file shows PP0 and the clock drop to 0.8 ghz ( in the log file and msi afterbuner show 2.7 which is not real).I checked the task manager and saw it at 1.1 ghz , immediatly exit the game.Still that GPU Power and core power.Last night i didn't go for high performance power plan and set the PP0 to default and it stayed at real 2.7 ghz.I just tested the game and fps drop to 40 , not like 90-120 last night.Darn it , that power shit is so anoying


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 24, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> the clock drop to 0.8 ghz


The log file does not show that. The log file shows clock modulation throttling. That is why your computer feels so sluggish. The last screenshot you posted above shows that you did not check Clock Mod in ThrottleStop. That always needs to be checked.

Your laptop uses so many different throttling methods that it is like game of whack a mole. Every time you solve one problem, a new problem pops up.

Clock modulation throttling starts at 12:03:06 and gets worse and worse until you finally go into sleep mode at 12:06:39.

When you resume, clock modulation throttling continues. It slowly recovers because you are not doing anything too strenuous. This is typical Dell. They used (abused) clock modulation throttling for years going back well into the Core 2 Duo era of 2008 and before that too. Sick, pathetic company. I stopped buying their laptops when I first discovered this Dell "feature" and have never gone back.



ZOKKUN said:


> I lock and set pp0 power limit to 0


If that does not work, clear the Lock box, shutdown to reset the CPU, boot back up and try locking this to 58 like before.

You just have to keep trying different tricks to get the best possible results. It is all trial and error.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The log file does not show that. The log file shows clock modulation throttling. That is why your computer feels so sluggish. The last screenshot you posted above shows that you did not check Clock Mod in ThrottleStop. That always needs to be checked.
> 
> Your laptop uses so many different throttling methods that it is like game of whack a mole. Every time you solve one problem, a new problem pops up.
> 
> ...


Yes I have found the best way.That is to put non turbo ration to 1 and check mod clock and mutiplier ( it go down to 2.7 ghz from 3.5 ghz boost clock , because of those 2 gpu power and core power).Interestingly , when i saw the 2 limit there , i put laptop into sleep mode and open it up again  .those 2 limit had gone and clock raised immediately to 3.5 and stay there for about 5mins ,after 5 mins those limit were back again and throttle to 2.7 ghz.Dell WTF?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 24, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> sleep mode


Some laptops lock some of the power limit registers when you first boot up but forget to lock them after you do a sleep resume cycle. Your laptop might have that feature / bug. Try completely shutting down, boot up, do a sleep resume cycle and then after that, start ThrottleStop.

You are not the first one to have some serious problems with this Dell laptop model. It looks like you have hit the wall. Not much else you can do.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some laptops lock some of the power limit registers when you first boot up but forget to lock them after you do a sleep resume cycle. Your laptop might have that feature / bug. Try completely shutting down, boot up, do a sleep resume cycle and then after that, start ThrottleStop.
> 
> You are not the first one to have some serious problems with this Dell laptop model. It looks like you have hit the wall. Not much else you can do.


Well still the same ,dissapear for 10 mins and returned back.Guess i will stick to the tradition 2.7 ghz.Yeah dell great  wall of  china lol!


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 26, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some laptops lock some of the power limit registers when you first boot up but forget to lock them after you do a sleep resume cycle. Your laptop might have that feature / bug. Try completely shutting down, boot up, do a sleep resume cycle and then after that, start ThrottleStop.
> 
> You are not the first one to have some serious problems with this Dell laptop model. It looks like you have hit the wall. Not much else you can do.


 
Some magic happened . i surfed on the net and was looking for a new soluiton , there it is .Disabling the Intel power managment on regtristry ( dont know if i need to do it after a window update ) but indeed worked.With all your solution combine with disabling the intell ppm.I have now full turbo boost with no more throttling occures .here is the log file and play leauge for 40 mins and max setting, ofc with backcover off ( otherwise it would melt my cpu)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 26, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> Disabling the Intel power management on registry


Can you show us what you changed in the registry? Anyone that has this throttling problem would like to know how to fix it.


----------



## evolucion8 (Feb 26, 2021)

I had this issue when I had the Asus G74sx laptop with an Intel 7 2670QM and the Geforce GTX 560M 2GB and the solution for that was to disable the PROCHOT option on the BIOS and voila. The issue is that it required a custom BIOS flash that was developed by someone in the forum which was very easy to flash by using a hacked Asus BIOS flash tool, didn't require any hardware modding for that. Of course that was required in order to expose the PROCHOT option to be disabled.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Feb 27, 2021)

evolucion8 said:


> I had this issue when I had the Asus G74sx laptop with an Intel 7 2670QM and the Geforce GTX 560M 2GB and the solution for that was to disable the PROCHOT option on the BIOS and voila. The issue is that it required a custom BIOS flash that was developed by someone in the forum which was very easy to flash by using a hacked Asus BIOS flash tool, didn't require any hardware modding for that. Of course that was required in order to expose the PROCHOT option to be disabled.


Well disabling PROCHOT didn't solve my problem , and there is no custom bios for my dell e6540 so yea


unclewebb said:


> Can you show us what you changed in the registry? Anyone that has this throttling problem would like to know how to fix it.


Well , with all your solution combine with what i did .here is what i did.
First , open regedit ( retristry) ,then Locate Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\intelppm , click  on the intel ppm, there should be a Dword name Start on the left panel , open it and change the value to 4 , that is it.i Also try disabling the intelppm through command prompt
First , click your mouse on reset with your Shift pressed down , then go to Troubleshoot->Advanced Setting->Command promt . ,check if the command promt is heading at the Window/system32 , if it is then type in 'cd drivers' and then type '*ren intelppm.sys intelppm.sys.bak' and exit.Doing this however is like make you cpu run higher than base clock and the pocess powermamangent in the Power plan will disapear.But i find this maybe the only cure for this throttliong since there wont be any throtling.
If you want to enalble it again just change the Start key back to 3 and using command promt to rename it by doing the above way and type in 'ren intelppm.sys.bak intelppm.sys'*


----------



## ZOKKUN (Apr 7, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Can you show us what you changed in the registry? Anyone that has this throttling problem would like to know how to fix it.


well here i am again about this DELL .Yea. after disable cpu intelppm , all your work combine .And i came up with this answer.My method do nothing (it may throttle less but it is still there).After researching and testing. I see that in the hwinfo64 , there is a sensor about Amibient ( that is vrm temp aprrox).When testing with games , i saw that if the Amibient pass 70 degrees ,throttling will occur and lower my cpu clock to 2.7 ghz.Then after the ambient temp cool down a bit.The throttling disappear and back to 3.6 ghz boost clock.And then repeat.Pass 70 > throltting my cpu . cool down <70 degrees then it no throttle.So that how dell throttle.Set the maximun temp of Ambient to 70.My cpu temp were 75 whole time which is perfect.Yea so no more dell laptop .The only way to solve this is to mod the cooling sytem to lower the vrm temp , as long as it is not 70 degrees.Full power.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Jun 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Can you show us what you changed in the registry? Anyone that has this throttling problem would like to know how to fix it.


I know this thread is old but i wanna ask something.Can you unlock the non turbo ratio after we lock it ourselves and then change its value?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 17, 2022)

ZOKKUN said:


> Can you unlock the non turbo ratio after we lock it


No. After a register is locked, it can only be unlocked by rebooting or sometimes by a sleep resume cycle.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Jun 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> No. After a register is locked, it can only be unlocked by rebooting or sometimes by a sleep resume cycle.


Ok got it , thanks for replying


----------

